# Man is this UGLY!!!



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a photo of a boat that was posted on another forum... He's got an enclosure for the cockpit... damn, is it ugly... why do people do this??? Granted, it isn't like the Hunter 356 is all that pretty a boat to begin with but even it deserves better than this.

uke


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it complements the whole Hunter/Camper aesthetic!!


----------



## Spiritman (Jan 10, 2008)

.....and a couple of Mercury 400 outboards to round out the package.....


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

It's amazing what people will do to try to keep out of the elements. lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I mean, if he wanted a pilothouse sailboat...he should have bought a pilothouse sailboat...


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that he has the front window open and is standing in it, as if trying to suck in some oxygen!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You gotta wonder how much that enclosure cost him too... marine canvaswork ain't cheap... and there's a lot of canvas there... 

BTW, anyone notice the Jolly Roger on the starboard flag halyard..


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

lbdavis said:


> I love that he has the front window open and is standing in it, as if trying to suck in some oxygen!


Maybe it's to cut down on wind resistance?


----------



## edstill (May 4, 2007)

Could you project movies on the inside of that enclosure? Hunter could start marketing a "Home Theater" to go along with the hottubs.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a tub alright... the windage on that thing must be amazing... Well, he probably doesn't need a riding sail at anchor anymore...


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Did he have to have that traveler rigged way up there or does that boat come that way?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that model of Hunter comes with the traveler for the main sheet on the stainless steel arch. Here's another photo of one without the hideous enclosure. Really not a pretty boat IMHO.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you being sarcastic?
Is that a serious question?

The famous Hunter SS Arch.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim-

I think you mean infamous Hunter SS Arch.  UGHLY..


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, I don't think the Hunter 356 itself looks too bad but yeah, the dodger looks pretty boxy on there,


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe he's got his own private champagne room in there. I bet you're jealous now!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

you can't store champagne on a monohull sailboat, it rocks too much and the sediment doesn't settle out properly... 


painkiller said:


> Maybe he's got his own private champagne room in there. I bet you're jealous now!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

painkiller said:


> Maybe he's got his own private champagne room in there. I bet you're jealous now!


I thought it was the Velvet Room with his own peeler pole attached to the arch.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

It could be a greenhouse.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

US-

That'd be a decent excuse for the enclosure at least...


US27inKS said:


> I thought it was the Velvet Room with his own peeler pole attached to the arch.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think its nice to comment on that poor mans boat..imagine he is YOU..reading this....how would that make you feel???

It's his boat, and he is I am sure very happy about his boat..

I have seen other boats here, that are way much uglier and don't say anything, as to not offend anyone...

I am surprized at this ..

really..SD..you know better than that....you're also better than that...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And the sad thing is he probably thinks that back porch looks great.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Sailingmutt, I have one of those in-closures!! HEHE! Sure do. Truth be told, it came with the boat and I threw it in the shed the first day I bought the boat. Been sitting in there for 4 years now I guess. Poor guy that ordered the boat (and walked out of the deal) spent a FORTUNE on that enclosure. He could not understand why I have not put it up. What really chapped him is that I got it for free!!!!

I really do not have a huge problem with them, though they do not work real well for me. It gives you a whole other "room" on your boat. Problem in Texas is that it gets too hot to make them effective and it would seem to be a bear to sail with it on (though it is rigged to go around the gear and sail with it).

I actually thought about cuting the glass off of mine and putting in mosquito/no see-um netting. It would make the cockpit at least useable in S FL and the islands in the early AM and sundown. As it is you have to lather up with insect repellant every night or die of blood loss.

Each to his own, I guess.

- CD


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure, the enclosure isn't aesthetically pleasing.

But, so what. It's his boat. If it makes it possible for him to use sail her more (like in the cold and rain), than good for him.

The most unattractive boat sailing is still better than the most beautiful one that never leaves the dock.

It gets cold and rainy up here in the PNW. I'd do the same thing if it meant that I could use the boat more while keeping the Admiral comfortable.

It's not a simple thing to just "Get a pilothouse"

Be nice.

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

GUI-

Normally, I wouldn't have said anything... but this looks like someone stuck a popup camper on the back of a sailboat... I've seen enclosures like that on boats...but they're almost always power boats... It doesn't even pretend to blend into the lines of the boat. A cruising catamaran can often get away with an enclosure, since they have a pilothouse or something pretty close to it to begin with... but this boat has nothing that even remotely hints at such an abomination... and you think your dodger is bad...  This is a thousand times worse...

TES-

BTW, where i got the photo, the guy was saying that he got the photos from another sailor who took them when they passed each other on the water... and how great it was at keeping the weather out... As I said previously, *if he wanted a pilothouse sailboat, he should have bought a pilothouse sailboat. *


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a buddy that had a enclosure made for his Island Packet. He spent $10,000 having it all done and that was lowest bidder. He calls it his Florida room.

His wife cooked dinner and he invited all of usover to eat in his new enclosure. Everything was fine until it started raining. $10,000 and it leaked like a sieve.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch... that sucks... for $10,000 they could have at least made sure it was waterproof material...  Going with the lowest bidder is generally not a great idea... they're the lowest bidder for a reason... going up a step or two generally results in an order of magnitude better results.



bubb2 said:


> I have a buddy that had a enclosure made for his Island Packet. He spent $10,000 having it all done and that was lowest bidder. He calls it his Florida room.
> 
> His wife cooked dinner and he invited all of usover to eat in his new enclosure. Everything was fine until it started raining. $10,000 and it leaked like a sieve.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

bubb2 said:


> I have a buddy that had a enclosure made for his Island Packet. He spent $10,000 having it all done and that was lowest bidder. He calls it his Florida room.
> 
> His wife cooked dinner and he invited all of usover to eat in his new enclosure. Everything was fine until it started raining. $10,000 and it leaked like a sieve.


We ended up pulling all our canvas down last week or so and cleaning it and re-waterproofing it. I forget the product name (377 or something, I am sure SD will correct me), but it works really well and goes on easy. Only problem is that is is unbelieveably expensive. I want to say it is like $200/gallon or something like that. Very high.

- CD


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

laughing....
Now all of you that think this is UGLY.Not just a little.But realy BUT UGLY.

The outside temp is 33 degrees.Your facing a headwind of 12 with gusts to get back to your not so UGLY boat...Sailimg your tender.

The sais owners of said UGLY boat offer dinner and wine....
So do your DECLINE SAID OFFER!!!!! 
Or you suck it up and hope no one see's you on said UGLY boat???
A Question to all.
Mark


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Well dang it. I'm gonna get blasted over this! That's my boat..........




Well, not really, but I do have an enclosure for my boat. Please yuck yuck yuck all you want. While you poor fools are sitting around in January and February wishing you could sail I'm out sailing and enjoying every minute of it. Weather 28 degrees but sunny and wind...I'm out sailing. Temp drops to 15 at night? I'm still anchored out...and enjoying my extra living room. Ahhhh the life of an "enclosure sailor"


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> I don't think its nice to comment on that poor mans boat..imagine he is YOU..reading this....how would that make you feel???
> It's his boat, and he is I am sure very happy about his boat..
> I have seen other boats here, that are way much uglier and don't say anything, as to not offend anyone...
> I am surprized at this ..
> really..SD..you know better than that....you're also better than that...


Alex...

This is really funny (not HA HA) coming from you!!!

You don't think it's nice to dump on some one's boat but you have no such feelings when it comes to your seriously crapping all over the electoral process of a country that's NOT yours!!!

I'm certainly not defending our system, nor the candidates, but they're NOT YOURS TO CRAP ON!!!

Paul


----------



## boydgatlin (Apr 20, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Here's a photo of a boat that was posted on another forum... He's got an enclosure for the cockpit... damn, is it ugly... why do people do this??? Granted, it isn't like the Hunter 356 is all that pretty a boat to begin with but even it deserves better than this.
> 
> uke


Are you this rude to everyone, or just your fellow sailors?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You will pay for that my friend. Hang on!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

boydgatlin said:


> Are you this rude to everyone, or just your fellow sailors?


SHHHHH, Boyd, SD is a speacial needs type person........his boat has 3 hulls , it's like the short bus in the sailing world............but we don't bring that up


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Boydgatlin-

Last I checked, its a free country...he's allowed to put a canvas pup tent on his boat, I'm allowed to think its ugly... If you have a problem with that, you can disagree... you're free to do so... 



boydgatlin said:


> Are you this rude to everyone, or just your fellow sailors?


Hey PDP-

as Gui would say...

*BITE ME!!!!*


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

The only reason I can think of for that enclosure is a four letter word...WIFE!

"Honey, it's so cold and windy when we're out on our sailboat. Can you do something about that?"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kwaltersmi—

You're probably right... but still... couldn't they have done something to the lines of the aft half of it...so it wasn't quite such a box... Yeah, they would have lost some head room...Even on a lot of powerboats, the aft section tapers down to give it a somewhat less boxy look and make it somewhat pleasing to the eye...


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Trimarans look like overgrown insects.:laugher
 
CD, I took the ditch across Fl once on a boat with an enclosure and had a great night sleep. It was too damn hot to sleep below, too many mosquitos to sleep on deck but that enclosure was the ticket. 
BTW, After getting to the east coast we continued on to Holland and those windows were zipped in for the majority of the trip.

SD, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I bet that that enclosure looked pretty good from the inside.

Have your fun though. Even though you don't know a thing about the guy, have no idea what motivated the owners to install the thing. If he wanted a pilot house, he should have just bought a pilot house. Or just stayed ashore. Right...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Why am I not surprised CD- has one of those too? 

djo- Sorry, I'd rather have a Hinkley permanantly tied to the dock than a Hunter with a birdcage on the back.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

NCountry said:


> Well dang it. I'm gonna get blasted over this! That's my boat..........
> 
> Well, not really, but I do have an enclosure for my boat. Please yuck yuck yuck all you want. While you poor fools are sitting around in January and February wishing you could sail I'm out sailing and enjoying every minute of it. Weather 28 degrees but sunny and wind...I'm out sailing. Temp drops to 15 at night? I'm still anchored out...and enjoying my extra living room. Ahhhh the life of an "enclosure sailor"


My not sailing in Jan./Feb. has nothing to do with me being cold. It does have a lot to do with the fact that the marinas are all closed, my marina will have pulled the finger piers out of the water, and there is likely to be 12" of ice where water used to be.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

AE28 said:


> Alex...
> 
> This is really funny (not HA HA) coming from you!!!
> 
> ...


OK, I give up, what is your problem with Alex? Last I checked he comes from a free country too. While I personally think we do a pretty good job with the Democracy thing, we certainly don't have the market cornered on it.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Of course you can put a house on top of just about anything!! 
Wait what happened to the boom?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

knothead said:


> Trimarans look like overgrown insects.:laugher




But they're fast insects...  
 


> CD, I took the ditch across Fl once on a boat with an enclosure and had a great night sleep. It was too damn hot to sleep below, too many mosquitos to sleep on deck but that enclosure was the ticket.





> BTW, After getting to the east coast we continued on to Holland and those windows were zipped in for the majority of the trip.
> 
> SD, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I bet that that enclosure looked pretty good from the inside.
> 
> Have your fun though. Even though you don't know a thing about the guy, have no idea what motivated the owners to install the thing. If he wanted a pilot house, he should have just bought a pilot house. Or just stayed ashore. Right...


You're right, I don't know the guy...but it wouldn't matter if I did...I think it is UGLY...and that wouldn't change. The only thing that'd change if I knew the guy is I'd tell him personally.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I think that model of Hunter comes with the traveler for the main sheet on the stainless steel arch. Here's another photo of one without the hideous enclosure. Really not a pretty boat IMHO.


It looks like the kind of shoe a polio victim would wear to the cripple prom.

Yeah, I'm not very PC when it comes to nasty design choices seemingly divorced from seakeeping qualities.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Hate mine*

Hate mine with a passion. Really hate the fact we were out couple weekends ago in 40 deg weather and with the enclosure zipped up. Sat and enjoyed a steak dinner on the BBQ in our short sleeves in a bay with zero other boats that would normally have 10 - 20 anchored. Yup, really hated that. 

I also hate putting up only half the enclosure to block the wind off the cold weather, would rather be bundled up like an Eskimo like the others and or much better tied to the dock and not out enjoying sailing. :laugher

The other real PITA is taking 5 minutes to unzip it all and stow it away and enjoy the sunshine.

Geeez SD, I was going to say I've enjoyed having your posts over there, but ......


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I Like it, if I could get one at the right price I would use it. But I would want zip out fly screens.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T...here is something I found today...

did you know that if you have someone on ignore, and someone quotes that person, you can read the stuff they wrote??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SimonV said:


> I Like it, if I could get one at the right price I would use it. But I would want zip out fly screens.


SIMON???????????????

have you arrived in Australia?????

Where are you????


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Valiente said:


> It looks like the kind of shoe a polio victim would wear to the cripple prom.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not very PC when it comes to nasty design choices seemingly divorced from seakeeping qualities.


I used to have the same kind of attitude until I started making a living by working for the very sort of people who would choose to have an enclosure like that made. 
I used to hold the opinion, If it floats then it should be capable of crossing an ocean. At least until I met the first couple who, in their later years, just wanted to be able to use the boat locally once in a while. Wanted to go day sailing. Wanted to go on club cruises. Just wanted to anchor out overnight off the pier after the July 4th fireworks.

Their night vision isn't what it once was don't ya know. Safer to just stay on the hook.

They learned that. Through many years of experience. Through many years of sailing in all kinds of conditions and in all different places. All the while balancing a professional life and a family life. All without having a "Boater's License".

I've said it before, and it's worth repeating. If something like an enclosure, or a mainsail furler for that matter, can keep someone like that sailing for an extra few years, then it's a good thing.

Who is anyone else to judge?

Believe me, truckers have a whole different way of looking and talking about life on the road and skillful driving than the average person. 
Licensed captains have a whole different perspective on what it takes to be a good mariner than the average pleasure boat owner. 
Cops have a whole different attitude about investigations and crime solving than the run-of-the-mill PI.

Get my point?

We all tend to judge everyone else by our own experience and the conclusions that we've drawn from it.

If we judge everyone else by what we know about ourselves, we are pretty damn shortsighted.

Having said that, I must confess that I made the guy who sewed my last dodger start from scratch when he delivered a hideously shaped monstrosity. 
Aesthetics are important. But like everything else, must be kept in perspective.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

SimonV said:


> I Like it, if I could get one at the right price I would use it. But I would want zip out fly screens.


Our neighbors had a full enclosure set up for their Tartan 37 with both Eisen glass and screen enclosures. I thought it was a really nice set up. In the summer they could screen off the cockpit for bug free relaxation and in the late fall into winter they could take their ugly boat and go anchor out all by themselves where they would not offend the sensibilites of other sailors whose non-enclosed boats were put away for the season.

I'm contemplating a similar ugly enclosure when I get my bimini done next spring.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Do they poke out your eyes when you get your captains lic.? I don't think dog- was commenting on the practicality of the enclosure, or its nightime v. daytime merits. He simply said it is UGLY. Maybe it's the workmanship, maybe it's the boat it is on, but I have to agree it is ugly.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> Our neighbors had a full enclosure set up for their Tartan 37 with both Eisen glass and screen enclosures. I thought it was a really nice set up. In the summer they could screen off the cockpit for bug free relaxation and in the late fall into winter they could take their ugly boat and go anchor out all by themselves where they would not offend the sensibilites of other sailors whose non-enclosed boats were put away for the season.
> 
> I'm contemplating a similar ugly enclosure when I get my bimini done next spring.


Wait just a minute, a T37 with an enclosure is a different kettle of fish from the afore mentioned hunter. With the T37 they at least had a good looking boat to start with.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

T34C said:


> He simply said it is UGLY. Maybe it's the workmanship, maybe it's the boat it is on, but I have to agree it is ugly.


That dead cat in the street on my way to work is UGLY. 
I think I'll start a thread. 
That green slime under those stupid plastic shroud covers is UGLY.
I think I'll start a thread. 
That guy in the bow-rider wearing the speedo is reeeeeally UGLY. 
I think I'll start a thread.

SD has every right to start a thread ridiculing people he doesn't know, and I damn sure have every right to think that there is something ugly about that. And I have every right to say so.


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> I don't think its nice to comment on that poor mans boat..imagine he is YOU..reading this....how would that make you feel???
> 
> It's his boat, and he is I am sure very happy about his boat..
> 
> ...


Giu, what a nice, kind guy you are! That's why you don't sail alone!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm gonna have to agree (sort of) with T34C on this except that I don't think the Hunter whateveritis with the back porch is as ugly as the newer MacGregor 26X smotor boats are. At least the Hunter is mostly a sail boat with some camper options (like the MacGregor pop-top). 
Tartans were designed more for sailing then either of these brands.
I have not forgotten the first time I got on a MacGregor 26S (not the same as an X) and noticed how skimpy the spars seemed to be. We were on a delivery of my friends 'new' boat from Fire Island Inlet to NYC and the boat made it handily in quite calm conditions on the ocean (50 nm). The worst part was leaving the inlet on an ebbing tide with 10' breaking waves!
There is a MacGregor 26X moored at our club whose mast broke late this season at the spreaders. My boat from 1967 is overbuilt but looking at the MacGregor spars made me a bit nervous. The little voice in my head is usually right I find.
Hopefully that Hunter whatnumberizit is not one of their models where the rudder tends to fall off. Still with the back porch up at least if the rudder fell off at least all that windage would keep the bow into the the wind - sort of.
To each their own I say. I hate PWC's and cigarette boats for aesthetic reasons but that does not mean I will hate the person who chooses to own/operate such a vessel although knowing this might incline me to be less interested. This is known as subjectivity or in some cases bias or whatever.
At least the SailDog is not advocating wooden square riggers for the single hander. He just barks at this setup because he thinks it is ugly. I bet it is useful when it is cold out and does look a lot different from the inside. As Shakespeare said: 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder'.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

kwaltersmi said:


> The only reason I can think of for that enclosure is a four letter word...WIFE!
> 
> "Honey, it's so cold and windy when we're out on our sailboat. Can you do something about that?"


Hey, when the Admiral is happy, then everyone else is happy too


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

knothead said:


> That dead cat in the street on my way to work is UGLY.
> I think I'll start a thread.
> That green slime under those stupid plastic shroud covers is UGLY.
> I think I'll start a thread.
> ...


You are absolutly right, but that's not what you did (until now). You, like others, decided to talk about the practicality of an enclosure instead of the asthetics that dog- was addressing.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Capnblu said:


> I have to agree with the expert of every topic that anyone posts about (SD), because if anyone knows what a ugly boat looks like it has to be someone who owns a TELSTAR. Man is that thing ugly. No wonder you live your life commenting on everything you think you know something about, instead of sailing your ugly tri hulled tub.


NOw THAT is funny!!!!!:laugher


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm with knotty...the boat itself looks like other Hunters...some like em...some don't. 
The enclosure is something I really believe in and if you look out on the ICW right now....you'll see a lot of people heading south in their foul weather gear and looking damn cold. Then there are others still in T-shirts and enjoying their sunrooms as they enjoy the waterway. And when it rains or sleets or snows...they just keep on trucking. It is even better than a pilot house. When they arrive in the Bahamas or the Keys...down comes the plastic and up stays the bimini. Sailors and cruisers do what works for THEM and not to please someone else's sense of proper aesthetics. 
Theres lots of uglier boats than this being sailed by happy owners. 
No criticism intended...just my point of view.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

T34C said:


> You are absolutly right, _*but that's not what you did*_ (until now). You, like others, decided to talk about the practicality of an enclosure instead of the asthetics that dog- was addressing.


What's not what I did?
I'm sorry, maybe I've have one too many tonight. But I don't understand your point.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Cam, I fully agree. In fact not having a full enclosure on my boat is what keeps me from being on the water all winter. I tried a ski mask and it doesn't work good enough 

As for Hunters, I actually like the looks of them. They have a lot of "features" I like. In fact I'm gonna be test sailing a couple this weekend along with a a couple Catalinas


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> Here's a photo of a boat that was posted on another forum... He's got an enclosure for the cockpit... damn, is it ugly... why do people do this??.....


Give the owner some credit for being clever, the enclosure causes one to not notice what a Clorox bottle the hull is.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingfool said:


> Give the owner some credit for being clever, the enclosure causes one to not notice what a Clorox bottle the hull is.


Fool thanks, but Mr. 914 will come and hunt you down.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

bubb2 said:


> Fool thanks, but Mr. 914 will come and hunt you down.


Well, I may have given some offense but fortunately there are not a lot of Chlorox fans on the board so perhaps no one will take me to task for a belittling their bottle.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

> . . . why do people do this???


My reasons were four. May. November. Kept the two cats from wandering off in port and got THE ADMIRAL out on days we otherwise wouldn't have been sailing.



















When the cabin heater's running and you can come out and have a cup of coffee in the morning and watch the drizzly morning unfold it is a wonderful spot to be. All disappears if the day calls for a sail that needs be efficient.

And if you don't like it. BITE ME!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I'm with knotty...the boat itself looks like other Hunters...some like em...some don't.
> The enclosure is something I really believe in and if you look out on the ICW right now....you'll see a lot of people heading south in their foul weather gear and looking damn cold. Then there are others still in T-shirts and enjoying their sunrooms as they enjoy the waterway. And when it rains or sleets or snows...they just keep on trucking. It is even better than a pilot house. When they arrive in the Bahamas or the Keys...down comes the plastic and up stays the bimini. Sailors and cruisers do what works for THEM and not to please someone else's sense of proper aesthetics.
> Theres lots of uglier boats than this being sailed by happy owners.
> No criticism intended...just my point of view.


We know why you believe in them...they keep your wife from jumping overboard and making a swim for it! (g)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> We ended up pulling all our canvas down last week or so and cleaning it and re-waterproofing it. I forget the product name (377 or something, I am sure SD will correct me), but it works really well and goes on easy. Only problem is that is is unbelieveably expensive. I want to say it is like $200/gallon or something like that. Very high.
> 
> - CD


That was _you?_ The newspapers up here reported that the roof to the Super Dome fell in. I can understand their confusion having seen your boat. (g)


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

So I wonder when functional ends and ugly begins. This is my boat:










When the weather turns up bad and it's cold and miserable like this










we're nice and cosy and dry. Even in this . . .










And when the weather is warm and balmy, the whole lot zips off and is packed away in 10 minutes.

It must be a bummer for those with three hulls who haven't got the ability to make their boats more user friendly. I wouldn't swap my "ugly" enclosure for a common-or-garden dodger.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Andre-

As enclosures go, yours isn't too bad... I think the dark color combined with the multiple level roof line of the Hunter's enclosure, combined with its sheer length is the problem aesthetically speaking.  Yours is visually much less obtrusive and has much cleaner lines...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> I have seen other boats here, that are way much uglier and don't say anything, as to not offend anyone...


Like the clean, classic lines of a tri-maran?? 

I see no problem with busting a few chops!!

So long as it doesn't go overboard...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Multihulls conquered an empire spanning much of the Pacific ocean, and most of it to windward... while you heathens in the leadmines were cowering mostly along the coast lines.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> Multihulls conquered an empire spanning much of the Pacific ocean, and most of it to windward... while you heathens in the leadmines were cowering mostly along the coast lines.


Yes, yes we know the Polynesians. Don't take that to far as the grass skirt would not becoming on you.:laugher


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> Yes, yes we know the Polynesians. Don't take that to far as the grass skirt would not becoming on you.:laugher


Ok is an outrigger REALLY considered a hull? Looks more like a training wheel to me


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

T34C said:


> OK, I give up, what is your problem with Alex? Last I checked he comes from a free country too. While I personally think we do a pretty good job with the Democracy thing, we certainly don't have the market cornered on it.


My "problem" with Alex is that he thinks it's OK for him to attack the political system of a country of which he's not a citizen whilst saying that it's not OK for someone to make derogatory comments about another person's boat.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Matter of opinion...*

Surely not the best looking boat...IMO, but


sailingdog said:


>


but this thing ain't no beauty pageant winning, star wars looking boat either  









now feast your eyes on a real beauty...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Multihulls conquered an empire spanning much of the Pacific ocean, and most of it to windward... while you heathens in the leadmines were cowering mostly along the coast lines.


You are most certainly delusional....it has to be that...

You need a reality check SD, really...


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, T, at least give us a close-up! From back here, that looks like a...well, a white sailboat.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

knothead said:


> Trimarans look like overgrown insects.:laugher
> 
> CD, I took the ditch across Fl once on a boat with an enclosure and had a great night sleep. It was too damn hot to sleep below, too many mosquitos to sleep on deck but that enclosure was the ticket.
> BTW, After getting to the east coast we continued on to Holland and those windows were zipped in for the majority of the trip.
> ...


You would not believe the steps we went through to aviod the mosquitos in S Fl. I bet you know too. YOu can litterally see them swarming, and when you start walking the swarm comes after you!!!

I tell you what is almost worse are the no-seeums. They can fit through standard mosquito netting. I think they bite worse than mosquitos. However, when you get their netting up (which is a lot finer than the mosquite netting) you get very little ventilation!!

I have been part way through the cut and drove it several times. It is an adventure. It is really the most enjoyable (gulp) by motor boat in my opinion.

See ya,

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> My not sailing in Jan./Feb. has nothing to do with me being cold. It does have a lot to do with the fact that the marinas are all closed, my marina will have pulled the finger piers out of the water, and there is likely to be 12" of ice where water used to be.


And you live there on purpose?? Cannot wait to visit you there in January and find out why you live there (snicker).

See ya.

Brian


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*1959 design*

I prefer dark hulls and I don't like cockpit enclosures. Life's too short.........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

No one said T34C was bright...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I feel like such a tramp.

When we go out we prefer to be in the elements.

If we sit at dock for riparian entertainments, I tent a $7 tarp over the boom with $3 bungee cords!!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

AE28 said:


> My "problem" with Alex is that he thinks it's OK for him to attack the political system of a country of which he's not a citizen whilst saying that it's not OK for someone to make derogatory comments about another person's boat.


Well, 
I don't live in Russia and I think their political system, sort of a socialist criminal oligopoly is truly decadent.

I don't live in Cuba but I think their communist political system is awful and has ruined the lives on generations fo their citizens.

I don't live in Somalia, but I think their political swings between anarchy and Islamic fascism are horrible.

I don't don't live in Canada, but I think...well maybe I wont got there right now.

But I guess the point is, what in the world is unreasonable about criticizing some other country's political system? Most every system has some faults, and in many the faults greatly outweigh the benefits if there are any benefits.

Frankly, it seems to me this criticism is grasping for straws, I don't pay enough attention to these types of comments to know what your problem is, but get a life.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... well said SF... 


sailingfool said:


> Well,
> I don't live in Russia and I think their political system, sort of a socialist criminal oligopoly is truly decadent.
> 
> I don't live in Cuba but I think their communist political system is awful and has ruined the lives on generations fo their citizens.
> ...


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Well,
> I don't live in Russia and I think their political system, sort of a socialist criminal oligopoly is truly decadent.
> 
> I don't live in Cuba but I think their communist political system is awful and has ruined the lives on generations fo their citizens.
> ...


Sailingfool,

I was going to write more or less what you just did. You beat me to it.

Well said.

Cheers


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

petmac said:


> I prefer dark hulls and I don't like cockpit enclosures. Life's too short.........


Ok, now THAT's a compelling argument 

Gorgeous boat!!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

8'6" Wife!!



kwaltersmi said:


> The only reason I can think of for that enclosure is a four letter word...WIFE!
> 
> "Honey, it's so cold and windy when we're out on our sailboat. Can you do something about that?"


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Man this thing is UGLY!!!*









Dogs Boat

Dog you're calling the kettle black on this one...  Is that a pick up truck cap that they used as the mold for the cabin trunk??? Bet that helps cut down on manufacturing costs. Molds get expensive!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pbbt...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Mainesail is right. I would not own a trimaran, they are ugly and that one is especially ugly and cheap looking.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

That's the real reason thay make 'em stay out in the mooring field. Not because they take up two slips - just too hard on the eyes. :laugher 

( BITE GUI! )


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Here is Split Decision at Hope Town in the Abacos with the enclosure rolled up. I would not have wanted to make the trip to the Bahamas last winter without the enclosure. The Admiral insisted on having it and made it herself. She was right. We made our trip for the most part in shirtsleeves, and were generally warm and dry during the trip.

Windshield wipers would have been nice, but you can't have everything.

Of course, you purists probably don't like center cockpit boats either. We saw a lot of people shivering in heavy foul weather gear wearing ski masks on the ICW. Didn't look like fun to me.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

petmac said:


> I prefer dark hulls and I don't like cockpit enclosures. Life's too short.........


*  I'm with petmac on this one.... *


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, I'm kind of starting to dig the idea of the center cockpit for our upcoming cruiser purchase. So no heckling here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog keep in mind that not everyone always like the same things, if we did it probably be a real boring world, and who knows he just might think your boat is ugly, and just has better manners then to post a pic of it on a forum and put it down.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

T37SOLARE said:


> *  I'm with petmac on this one.... *


Mainsail luffing.... must avert eyes.........


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, I know I'm gonna get blasted for this but I'm actually looking forward to test sailing this boat this weekend.



Of course the OTHER boat we're going to be test sailing is this one:



Of course the reality is I can't afford to buy either one. We're just doing it for fun


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

As the Wizard of Bristol said:



> "There are only two colors to paint a boat, black and white, and only a damn fool would paint it black."
> -NG Herreshoff


:laugher


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

Is that a helipad on the back of the black Hunter?Coool.....

Phil

Mirage 25


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Where's the water skiing picture for the Hunter Edge ? I like that one. Whoa Camel !


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> ...
> as Gui would say...


Who is this "Gui" of whom you speak?

Jim


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

It's GIU, dammit!!!![vbg]


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Yah, yah very pretty, but she doesn't rate any better than my CS.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Catalina...*

Catalina... which put the yacht in yachting...

Here are my last two boats:


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ugly??? Inflatable dinghies strapped down to the foredeck are ugly too... but it's probably the best place to put them. For that matter, lifelines don't exactly make a boat look clean, but they sure have a purpose!

I have an enclosure just like, which I only install off-season (read, when it's cold), and MAN does it make life better! I guess I'm a function-over-form guy.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang... after reading this thread, I realize that I am going to pull my enclosure out of the shed and put her on this weekend. I wil post a pic for SD!!!

- CD


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Not bad for the winter months*

when no one is on the water to point and snicker, although I have thought of a camper set up for my Newport 30, but not like some thing like this.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Catalina... which put the yacht in yachting...
> 
> Here are my last two boats:


Please not that those Catalinas are not under sail.  So they must be CD's.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

EDITED BY CD - Personal Attack

Holy Crap! Where's the rep button!

A whole new level of SD abuse.

BAhahahAHHAhA!

Ask him about brass thruhulls!!!!! PLEASE???!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

ckgreenman said:


> Ok, I know I'm gonna get blasted for this but I'm actually looking forward to test sailing this boat this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I G N O R I N G ...!!!!!

   

(think USED SABRE)

PS Will be in NC next week.... must meet for beer...!!!!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

T37SOLARE said:


> *  I'm with petmac on this one.... *


This is a very.. very... very sexy boat.

Oh my....

We're talking Julianne Hough hot.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> Dogs Boat
> 
> Dog you're calling the kettle black on this one...  Is that a pick up truck cap that they used as the mold for the cabin trunk??? Bet that helps cut down on manufacturing costs. Molds get expensive!


You're kidding right ??? SD that CAN'T be your boat.:laugher :laugher

And you're laughing at Hunters with enclosures....... :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> We're talking Julianne Hough hot.


Easy, fella! You've strayed on Julianne before and she's forgiven you. Are you sure you want to let your eyes wander again?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

craigtoo said:


> I G N O R I N G ...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see a Sabre recently and it was good looking.

As for NC, when and where? I'm in the Charlotte area Monday and Tuesday and the Raleigh area Wed - Fri. Plus I know a GREAT place for beer in both locations


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

really, people shouldn't be letting other people's boats down....really

To each his own...

I have to have a dodger, (my wife asked for it), and don't like when people ridicule me about it...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Pain,
You're right... but maybe Julianne will like her too... that *would* be a fun threesome.

CK
Sabres are H O T...

As to NC...
Home of ...








I arrive on Sunday night late... will be there till Thursday night. There are NO good places to get a beer there.. PLEASE SAVE ME.. Or I'll be posting like a GUI in Wyoming...


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> really, people shouldn't be letting other people's boats down....really
> 
> This thread is terrible...........................
> DD


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

CD - you deleted my post, and not these other ones, what gives? Doesn't everyone know that SD's thread that started about hating some guys cockpit enclosure, has turned into a that guys boat sucks thread? Is that a song?...hmmm


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> really, people shouldn't be letting other people's boats down....really
> 
> To each his own...
> 
> I have to have a dodger, (my wife asked for it), and don't like when people ridicule me about it...


 I have a dodger for my Triton, nice zip in side windows, very nice looking fabric color matched to the boat, well designed so it blends in with the lines.
I keep it in the rafters to hold the spare pfds, Keep thinking I'll remount it to extend the season a bit, but then would have to find another place fopr the PFDs

Ken.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Catalina... which put the yacht in yachting...
> 
> Here are my last two boats:


CD, Sea Mist IV reminds me of my old Daytona Charger R/T , it was also white with a big Ol' phantom wing hanging off the back


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

knothead said:


> Having said that, I must confess that I made the guy who sewed my last dodger start from scratch when he delivered a hideously shaped monstrosity.
> Aesthetics are important. But like everything else, must be kept in perspective.


I didn't say a damn thing about the _owners _of such a boat. But I'm sure your lecture will be read by someone, possibly in Lats and Atts. Still, I agree, more power to boaters who avoid power boats.

But that's a damned ugly boat. Aesthetically speaking.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

My question is - how do you,when you do sail in colder weather with full enclosures - keep the canvas windows from fogging up when you sail? My dodger windows fog up like no-ones business when the heat is on inside the boat and the hatch(es) are closed... Its almost like an instant DFS (Deadly Frickin Sail) versus a LFS...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Val...why in the hell did you go and quote the guy??

Now I can read what he wrote...

What a sorry soul.....must be damp in his basemant.....


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Valiente said:


> I didn't say a damn thing about the _owners _of such a boat. But I'm sure your lecture will be read by someone, possibly in Lats and Atts. Still, I agree, more power to boaters who avoid power boats.
> 
> But that's a damned ugly boat. Aesthetically speaking.


Val, I must be losing it. I have absolutely no idea why you quoted me or what your point is.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

artbyjody said:


> My question is - how do you,when you do sail in colder weather with full enclosures - keep the canvas windows from fogging up when you sail?


This was sometimes a problem early in the morning when we were traveling the ICW last year. We found that if we unzipped and partially rolled up a downwind panel as soon as we got up the fogging was not a big issue. The moisture just needs an outlet.

This would be more of a problem if you were racing a circuit, but less so when traveling in one general direction.

It was really nice to have a dry cockpit in the morning, cushions could be left out and be dry. On really bad days, when a front was moving through, it gave us an extra room with a view. This happened every 10 days or so in the Bahamas.

From my point of view, an enclosure is really helpful if you are going to cruise the ICW. Less so for someone who does short trips where if the weather is bad you can just stay home.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

KNothead, for the record....Val's quote I was refering to, wasn't yours...was another one..

you are not ignored.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> CD, Sea Mist IV reminds me of my old Daytona Charger R/T , it was also white with a big Ol' phantom wing hanging off the back


Thanks Poopy. She is as fast as a Charger too!!

- CD


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Sailingdog, at least the people with a fetish for canvas can solve their astetic deficiencies when the warmer air hits. Can't say the same about the "gem" you sail with 3 hulls. You're stuck with that mess!


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

And lets not forget: Somewhere between waiting on the second or third biopsy result for a removed skin lesion you start to think maybe it wasn't so wise to soak up as many rays as you had in your younger days and a bimini isn't such a bad idea after all.

Some hulls get blisters - some skins get melanoma.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

knothead said:


> Val, I must be losing it. I have absolutely no idea why you quoted me or what your point is.


See your Post #49. You quoted me by citing my crack about that Hunter looking like a polio shoe and contained what sounded like a lecture on why people with "simple needs" buy polio shoe boats for limited coastal or day sailing.

To which I do not object in the slightest. Really old people on a really ugly, probably fair-weather-only boat sailing in eight knots from one marina to another is better than the same people in a bloated power boat leaving a slick and a wake.

What I did find was the sense I was being "schooled" on why some people find such boats appropriate. If I mistook your meaning, I'm sorry. My aesthetic opinion, however, stands: There are a lot of ugly production boats out there, and Hunter is one of the more egregious offenders, in my view. Better an ugly sailboat, however, than none at all.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Delirious said:


> And lets not forget: Somewhere between waiting on the second or third biopsy result for a removed skin lesion you start to think maybe it wasn't so wise to soak up as many rays as you had in your younger days and a bimini isn't such a bad idea after all.
> 
> Some hulls get blisters - some skins get melanoma.


Biminis are great, and so can be dodgers, because skin cancer and windburn can really put you off sailing.

Full enclosures tend to cut you off from the elements, however, communion with which is part of why most people sail, along with the salient fact that you are going to see sea-state changes, weather changes and objects in the water better if you are surrounded by air and not canvas and plastic.

I haven't even touched on the windage issue. I know it can extend a sailing season, and in some places it cuts the bug issue, but I think it's a pretty big compromise that warps a lot of the reason to be "sailing" in the first place.

But to each his/her own. I have a pilothouse, and although it's a steel and not a glass (or plastic house), perhaps I shouldn't throw stones. I motor from the pilothouse, but I sail from a bare deck, as I don't even have a bimini yet. When I do, it will support more solar panels than canvas, because I like sailing in the open air.

My other sailboat carries no bimini or dodger: it's Alex's dream come true.  
We wear hats, long sleeves and sunscreen, and that works for us.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Valiente said:


> See your Post #49. You quoted me by citing my crack about that Hunter looking like a polio shoe and contained what sounded like a lecture on why people with "simple needs" buy polio shoe boats for limited coastal or day sailing.
> 
> To which I do not object in the slightest. Really old people on a really ugly, probably fair-weather-only boat sailing in eight knots from one marina to another is better than the same people in a bloated power boat leaving a slick and a wake.
> 
> What I did find was the sense I was being "schooled" on why some people find such boats appropriate. If I mistook your meaning, I'm sorry. My aesthetic opinion, however, stands: There are a lot of ugly production boats out there, and Hunter is one of the more egregious offenders, in my view. Better an ugly sailboat, however, than none at all.


I get it. Thanks for the clarification.
I am starting to get the feeling that I really shouldn't offer my thoughts on anything around here. 
I obviously come off as preachy or something. 
Trust me Val. I wasn't trying to school you. I don't know you. Schooling you is not my place. 
I wish someone could tell me how to express my opinion and share my experience on this board without pissing people off, I would sure be interested in learning.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I was going to comment, but then read through 14 pages of good comments. So I think i'll barf quietly to myself instead.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Valiente said:


> It looks like the kind of shoe a polio victim would wear to the cripple prom.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not very PC when it comes to nasty design choices seemingly divorced from seakeeping qualities.


Ok, just to make sure I understand. 
You make a comment like that and when I respond by pointing out that while I once held a similar opinion, I have changed it. I go on to list some reasons why I changed my opinion and you get your panties in a wad and accuse me of "schooling" you.

Is that about right?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

tenuki said:


> I was going to comment, but then read through 14 pages of good comments. So I think i'll barf quietly to myself instead.


There's a new emoticon for that now, so you can barf quietly AND efficiently! uke


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Too bad this thread doesn't die, huh?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Jeez, what a rat **** this thread turned into.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Like the title says; Man this is ugly!!!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

knothead said:


> Is that about right?


Probably. My panties can get epically knotted on occasion, even if you're the one called Knothead.  I thought you owned a Hunter and felt it needed defending or something.

Really, it was only ever about the ugly. Tone is very hard to manage in little electronic posts of no consequence like the kind in which we regularly indulge in here.

I really need to stay out of Off-topic. I think it wrecks my mood or something.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> I wish someone could tell me how to express my opinion and share my experience on this board without pissing people off, I would sure be interested in learning.


I think I can help you with that Knot.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> I think I can help you with that Knot.


I think I detect a "tone" of sympathy in your post Smack. Please "school" me in the proper way to communicate online. 
But only if you are sure that you want to associate with a "freak". :hammer


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

knothead said:


> I wish someone could tell me how to express my opinion and share my experience on this board without pissing people off, I would sure be interested in learning.


I *hate* people who go out of their way to avoid confrontation.



Hold no opinions, offer no suggestions, live in a gray twilight that knows neither success nor failure and eat grass with the sheep, after asking their permission and the farmer's permission, of course, and you should be OK.

You should never have to apologize for holding a passionate belief - as long as you are willing to drop it should you learn better.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This is turning into a true FIGHT CLUB... Good on ya there SD for instigating it, I never knew you had it in ya!!  Glad for the break from politics ...would give ya some rep but I kinda like that Carver style patio enclosure - it can double as a green house room too...Besides ever tried holding an umbrella while steering - those enclosures do make sense...


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*U Know What*

I didn't even want to comment on this thread. I feel the the thread is ugly and is beneath most members. Probably it was a slip of the tongue and really wasn't meant to be. Some people like to stir the pot and aggravate others, we have to accept that and let it slide off like water of a ducks back, that way they get no satisfaction.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Valiente said:


> but I sail from a bare deck, as I don't even have a bimini yet. When I do, it will support more solar panels than canvas, because I like sailing in the open air.


How long does it take for you to move into the pilot house when you're sailing and the rain comes and the temp drops to 40 degrees?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

About as long as it took me to do a rugby tackle 20 years ago!

But if I'm still sailing, I have to be on the sailing deck, because the lines aren't run into the pilothouse. It's fine...after the bimini arch goes up, the rain would have to be near-horizontal to bug me, and if it is, I should have all sail in, right?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> I think I detect a "tone" of sympathy in your post Smack. Please "school" me in the proper way to communicate online.
> But only if you are sure that you want to associate with a "freak". :hammer


Dude - c'mon, chin up! You're only as freaky as you wanna be. Throw some punches!

For example, take Delirious. I mean he's right, but he's a dork - right? For example look at the quotes in his signature. And he's hassling you about gray mush? A guy with a JollyRogerRummie flag is wearing ambiguous girlie poetry like a badge? Ouch.

These guys like to mix it up - and they'll pounce on weakness - so punch 'em back. Or throw 'em the finger and ignore them.

I'd actually recommend the latter. You're an honestly nice guy. And these guys make fun of that. They're hopeless.

Anyway, you're cool in my book dude. For what it's worth of course.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> This is turning into a true FIGHT CLUB... Good on ya there SD for instigating it, I never knew you had it in ya!!  Glad for the break from politics ...would give ya some rep but I kinda like that Carver style patio enclosure - it can double as a green house room too...Besides ever tried holding an umbrella while steering - those enclosures do make sense...


You know I hadn't thought of that - but I suppose it's true. Both threads were started by what could be referred to as "posers". For example...

One defined "sailing" when he didn't have a boat in the water. And the other defined "pretty" when he had a Telstar in the water.

Interesting.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> You know I hadn't thought of that - but I suppose it's true. Both threads were started by what could be referred to as "posers". For example...
> 
> One defined "sailing" when he didn't have a boat in the water. And the other defined "pretty" when he had a Telstar in the water.
> 
> Interesting.


"My mother never saw the irony in calling me a son-of-a-*****"

Jack Nicholson


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Smackdaddy-

The more you open your mouth, the more you prove you're a troll... and you really don't have the street cred to be talking about boats... Congrats.... you just joined Pain on my ignore list.  BUH-Bye.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

smackdaddy said:


> For example, take Delirious. I mean he's right, but he's a dork - right? For example look at the quotes in his signature. And he's hassling you about gray mush? A guy with a JollyRogerRummie flag is wearing ambiguous girlie poetry like a badge? Ouch.


Damn right I'm a dork. And proud of it! Black socks and Oxfords with shorts and the whole nine-yards. But comfortable enough in my own skin to pull it off with distinction. I went with the avatar 'cause the image of my sailboat looked identical to 15 other Clorox bottle white boats with white sails hereabouts and even I couldn't tell which post was mine.

For God's sake, have some fun in your life. Who gives a rat's arse what anyone else thinks about you if you're happy?

At least you, Smackdaddy, have opinions and I'll say that's something nowadays.

And I'm currently sipping a glass of Appleton Special rum and thinking it ain't so bad at the price. ;-)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought a bottle of "Sailor Jerry's Spiced Navy Rum" last week...it's too sweet for my taste, but it's got the novelty factor in spades.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Smackdaddy-
> 
> The more you open your mouth, the more you prove you're a troll... and you really don't have the street cred to be talking about boats... Congrats.... you just joined Pain on my ignore list.  BUH-Bye.


Holy crap! I'm screwed! Man, you step in to take up for one of the good guys and see what happens. SD calls ME a troll. That's rich.

Hey, can anybody tell me how many ignore lists I've made? It's got to be impressive at this point.

Hello? Hello?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> "My mother never saw the irony in calling me a son-of-a-*****"
> 
> Jack Nicholson


Knot - you are the man.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Delirious said:


> Damn right I'm a dork. And proud of it! Black socks and Oxfords with shorts and the whole nine-yards. But comfortable enough in my own skin to pull it off with distinction. I went with the avatar 'cause the image of my sailboat looked identical to 15 other Clorox bottle white boats with white sails hereabouts and even I couldn't tell which post was mine.
> 
> For God's sake, have some fun in your life. Who gives a rat's arse what anyone else thinks about you if you're happy?
> 
> ...


Well, Delerious, I have to say you have style, dude. Well - maybe not style with the whole black socks thing - but definitely moxie. And, by the way, I love the avatar. It's got FightClub written all over it. The quotes were the only ammo I could find at the ready. And Knot's a pal - so what can I say?

Now to the important stuff - RUM. I actually kind of dug the Sailor Jerry's Valiente. Of course, I'm all about the sweet. I'll have to try the Appletons. I also really want to go dig that "Dark and Stormy" mix out of FC and give that a go. It got nothin' but love over there. What's the name of the really expensive stuff that everybody raves about?


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Pusser's? Mount Gay? Máximo Extra Añejo?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well there's 3 more I gotta try. I was thinking Gossling's Black Label (just found it). But man that Pusser's bottle rocks. It'll look good in the cockpit.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I have to have a dodger, (my wife asked for it), and don't like when people ridicule me about it...


Geez, Alex, what's next: A bow thruster? 

Jim


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey, can anybody tell me how many ignore lists I've made? It's got to be impressive at this point.


I would tell ya but, I have you on ignore so I don't know what ya said.

I have to poke at SD once in a while, the reason is, He's a fairly smart cookie and if I have a boat issue I want to hear his thoughts on it

So if I say something about his boat ( which is all in fun ) and he comes back with *BITE ME !* , I know I'm safe


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool - thank poops. I will definitely have some boat related questions in the future - so I'll just run them through you so I can actually get an answer from all the sailors I've busted. 

Wait - I've been nice to you thus far haven't I? It's getting so hard to remember! It's not like a keep a smack list.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Cool - thank poops. I will definitely have some boat related questions in the future - so I'll just run them through you so I can actually get an answer from all the sailors I've busted.
> 
> Wait - I've been nice to you thus far haven't I? It's getting so hard to remember! It's not like a keep a smack list.


Smack,

Sailingdog's definitely on the rag this week. The guy follows me around to other threads and posts "You have a boat??" right behind me to needle me. I think that's pretty funny, so I figured he and I were somewhat cool with each other. So I poke a wee bit of fun at him for, oh I don't know, responding to every question on every thread on the site (he's the only Sailor/Trucker/Financial Adviser/Politician/Electrician/Plumber/Cosmonaut/Horse Whisperer I've ever heard of), and he goes all PMS psycho. He even insulted my math!! Is nothing sacred???

It IS funny that he had to tell us he's putting us on ignore, though. Otherwise, I would've cried for days wondering why he never returned my calls.

Everyone is so touchy lately because of all of the election nonsense. LIGHTEN UP, PEOPLE and post something funny. Or sailing-related. Either way.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

pain, 
if you want something funny, i can repost the story about the head of the fire dept. getting caught screwing his neighbor's sheep.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

painkiller said:


> Smack,
> 
> Sailingdog's definitely on the rag this week. The guy follows me around to other threads and posts "You have a boat??" right behind me to needle me. I think that's pretty funny, so I figured he and I were somewhat cool with each other. So I poke a wee bit of fun at him for, oh I don't know, responding to every question on every thread on the site (he's the only Sailor/Trucker/Financial Adviser/Politician/Electrician/Plumber/Cosmonaut/Horse Whisperer I've ever heard of), and he goes all PMS psycho. He even insulted my math!! Is nothing sacred???
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP.. SD the Horse Whisperer!!!!!!

The people in Halifax airport are wondering why I just fell on the floor.. bababahHAHAHAHhAHHAHAAAAAaaaa!

Oh My God... I need depends..

Wait.. did I just say that!???

  :laugher
:laugher :laugher :laugher

Here's something sailing related...

Lower winds speeds result in a shallow wind speed curve from the surface of the water to the top of your mast... dissertation to follow.

I just laughed my butt off... BEEER PLEEEEZE!


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

c2
how do you get the quote from a previous post in your post?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a "Quote" button in the lower right-hand corner of the post you want to quote.

So which part of your PFD inflates? Actually, nevermind. Oh, there's a guy on here named "Sailhog" that might buy a couple of those.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

painkiller said:


> Smack,
> 
> Sailingdog's definitely on the rag this week. The guy follows me around to other threads and posts "You have a boat??" right behind me to needle me. I think that's pretty funny, so I figured he and I were somewhat cool with each other. So I poke a wee bit of fun at him for, oh I don't know, responding to every question on every thread on the site (he's the only Sailor/Trucker/Financial Adviser/Politician/Electrician/Plumber/Cosmonaut/Horse Whisperer I've ever heard of), and he goes all PMS psycho. He even insulted my math!! Is nothing sacred???
> 
> ...


Yeah - that is kinda strange. They have this need to keep reminding us that they're ignoring us. Not really sure what that's all about. I get the same thing quite a bit from guys like CP. The dude just can't leave me alone - and he's been ignoring me for months. Maybe Caleb could help them out with one of his psychoanalysis sessions. He is cheap. Lousy. But cheap.

Maybe SD's just still a bit overwhelmed about the whole "Reality Check" thing. I personally think we just need to fully support him as he navigates his way through this emotional BFS. Anyway, my horse just asked for a Telstar - so SD must have something going on.

You go Dog!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

painkiller said:


> There's a "Quote" button in the lower right-hand corner of the post you want to quote.
> 
> So which part of your PFD inflates? Actually, nevermind. Oh, there's a guy on here named "Sailhog" that might buy a couple of those.


Do you think he'll want the pfds too?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> HOLY CRAP.. SD the Horse Whisperer!!!!!!
> 
> The people in Halifax airport are wondering why I just fell on the floor.. bababahHAHAHAHhAHHAHAAAAAaaaa!
> 
> ...


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Do you think he'll want the pfds too?


Hah! I didn't think about that when I posted it. Well done, sir.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

painkiller said:


> There's a "Quote" button in the lower right-hand corner of the post you want to quote.
> 
> So which part of your PFD inflates? Actually, nevermind. Oh, there's a guy on here named "Sailhog" that might buy a couple of those.


thanks for the help. i don't want to be in the minority so i'm going to start ignoring you also. although, i will check in every so often just to remind you i'm ignoring you.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, thanks! By the way, we have dedicated ignore threads if you'd like to take a more active ignore position. They've been dormant for a few weeks, but you can probably light 'em up again.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i know about those and have been ignoring them. are we still supposed to be ignoring them. i may have to look at one to make sure.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Now I have read all the pages and will spend the rest of the day contemplating why..........

I should have taken my boat out today to avoid this:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Insails - you poor bastard. Sorry you had to go through that. I would recommend that you now go read the entire "FightClub for Sailors" thread to fully appreciate the heights of slander and defamation that are possible on Sailnet. 

Or just go sailing. That's better yet. I'm headed out in the morning myself.

Fair winds.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, Insails! Now that you've done that, take a look at this video. The ending is the best part, but it won't make any sense unless you watch from the beginning (no cheating by skipping ahead!).






This one ends in tragedy. Wait for the suspense to build up from the beginning.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Those were worthwhile...


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

pain
those were nice videos you made of your journey. glad you made it through all that in one piece.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

A harrowing tale indeed...

Pain YOU ARE MY HERO!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I was on the edge of my seat. I almost cried during the "tragic ending".


----------



## Marcvet (Mar 23, 2008)

*Galley*

I'm surprised no one saw the extreme plus in this beautiful piece of canvas. As we all know galley space is limited on sailing craft. With this beautiful addition you can install a full size Viking Restaurant stove and a Zero King side-by-side fridge freezer! And all right in the cockpit where a cold beer is always appreciated.
Marcvet:laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you had said bbq grill instead of stove, i would have accused you of being CD in disguise.



Marcvet said:


> I'm surprised no one saw the extreme plus in this beautiful piece of canvas. As we all know galley space is limited on sailing craft. With this beautiful addition you can install a full size Viking Restaurant stove and a Zero King side-by-side fridge freezer! And all right in the cockpit where a cold beer is always appreciated.
> Marcvet:laugher


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> A harrowing tale indeed...
> 
> Pain YOU ARE MY HERO!


  [Wipes tears from eyes] One of these days, someone's going to walk up to that guy from the video in a bar and punch him, thinking it's me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Pain...I KNOW it's you...stop pretending you think we don't know that it is you, thinking we don't know, that you know, that we don't know...or something like that....

They're pretty absurd and boring..by the way...specially the one of the delivery you made...


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Pain...I KNOW it's you...stop pretending you think we don't know that it is you, thinking we don't know, that you know, that we don't know...or something like that....
> 
> They're pretty absurd and boring..by the way...specially the one of the delivery you made...


Watch 'em again. They get funnier.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Pain...you avatar is really annoying and gets on my nerves..what do I have to do to have you change it???

Really...free from photoshop pass???


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

painkiller said:


> Watch 'em again. They get funnier.


Pain: Yes, yes, we all understand that the second video is an homage to the great "everyman" stories of Frank Capra. But Dude, why didn't someone tell that guy in the first video that he has sails?


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

> Pain...you avatar is really annoying and gets on my nerves..what do I have to do to have you change it???


here you go Alex


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

mstern said:


> Pain: Yes, yes, we all understand that the second video is an homage to the great "everyman" stories of Frank Capra. But Dude, why didn't someone tell that guy in the first video that he has sails?


Very true. But he did have quite a long trip ahead of him and it looked like he had typical Chesapeake summer conditions (hazy, hot, humid, glassy), so I can sorta forgive him for wanting to just boogie on home under power.

The two things I would fault him on are:

1) He didn't seem to have a realistic notion of how far he had to go or many miles he could make in a day.

2) He made a video of it. Then, having made the video, he felt it worthy of sharing with the world. This part is what strikes me as funny and why I feel I must introduce it to everyone I can. 

The guy's haul-out video is just icing on the cake! I wish he would make more!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

My thoughts on guys the video, I wonder whats wrong with the motor, you can hear the piston slap!! He needs better bottom paint.


----------



## ellenwhite2 (May 27, 2008)

it's big, alright
e


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome Ellen! Are you talking about the dodger or sailingdog's head?


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I'm inclined to agree but I'm not sure we should be singling out our sailing bretheren for derision. He's out on the water and moving by sail power. If I had to guess it is probably a compromise made in order to get a loved one's companionship. But that's not to say I don't prefer a little sun, myself.

Edit: BTW, I'm commenting on the very first post. I haven't had time to look at the ones in between.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

CBinRI said:


> I'm inclined to agree but I'm not sure we should be singling out our sailing bretheren for derision. He's out on the water and moving by sail power. If I had to guess it is probably a compromise made in order to get a loved one's companionship. But that's not to say I don't prefer a little sun, myself.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I'm commenting on the very first post. I haven't had time to look at the ones in between.


Just make sure you don't go trying to school anyone. IE share your own opinion. 
People around here can be a little touchy.:laugher


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, my boat is ugly too! She had nice lines until I put up the bimini, (Skin cancer) added the dodger, (aversion to cold winds) screens, (bugs bug me) and plastic windows all around (don't like rain, either). And the whole damn thing is 6'6" high under the canvas. Whoever said that sailboats should be long, low, and sleek? I'm 6'5" tall and believe my sailboat should be comfortable! Now that I'm on the far side of 60, I'm too dang old to spend my life on my knees. BTW, I raised the mounting platform for the head, too! I'm a cruiser, not a racer! As to that ugly Telstar, if you want to go fast, buy a cigarrette boat! (Oh, you want to sail? Get a MacGregor 26x trashboat and a sixty HP outboard. That's fast!) I kinda like the concept of a pilothouse sailboat, but never found one I could afford! And if I had half a million to spend, IMHO the new pilothouse Island Packet is kinda ugly both above and below decks. But I'd love to spend that half mil on an IP46-5CC, she's got inside headroom over 7 feet! May be a tub, but it's my kinda tub!


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

Delirious said:


> I *hate* people who go out of their way to avoid confrontation.
> 
> 
> But there are ways and then there are ways to put your point across. Being tactfull in your choice or wording is not compromising your stand on a subject.
> ...


----------



## SteveRobison (Dec 2, 2008)

scottbr said:


> You're kidding right ??? SD that CAN'T be your boat.:laugher :laugher
> 
> And you're laughing at Hunters with enclosures....... :laugher :laugher :laugher


Cool boat, how soon will you be able to take off the training wheels?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Laugh all you want at the training wheels, but I can run down 45' leadmines fairly regularly... and sail at 9-12 knots most of the time... 


SteveRobison said:


> Cool boat, how soon will you be able to take off the training wheels?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Steve-

My Telstar doing about 12 knots under genny alone...


----------

